
Ask HN: Is Copy and Paste a workaround for paywalls - ipsocannibal
The following is present in the Hacker News FAQ:<p>&quot;Are paywalls ok?<p>It&#x27;s ok to post stories from sites with paywalls that have workarounds.<p>In comments, it&#x27;s ok to ask how to read an article and to help other users do so. But please don&#x27;t post complaints about paywalls. Those are off topic.&quot;<p>So is copying and pasting the content to a paste and adding a link to the comments a workaround?<p>See https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22978882#22979942 for where this question arose.
======
zheaky
I'm not a lawyer, but sounds like copyright infringement to me.

Paywalls are annoying, but it's up to the authors to decide if they want to
charge for access to their works or not.

